# Dagger Nomad 8.1/8.5 Review w/Corey Volt



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

love the nomad. it's my favorite creek boat. if only dagger could make something that doesn't leak like a sieve.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

That video of the kick flip is sweet. Nice write up Corey Volt. You need a raise.


----------

